# Christmas Eve Cottage - December 2013



## antonymes (Dec 30, 2013)

Away for Christmas, and I had a morning to explore while my wife was working. After a half hour scout on the internet i had my co-ordinates locked in and was ready to go. I had no idea what this place would be like, but it certainly didn't disappoint. 

Tucked away in the middle of a field, in the middle of nowhere, three little rooms. Who'd expect to see the bath in the kitchen?

No history on this place, sorry. Very rural, and guarded by a bull that makes the one at Fur Manor look like a kitten. No photo, sorry. I wasn't staying around to say hello to the mother!

An outbuilding




The cottage. Is that an open window?..




…yes, it is!




Lovely furniture




The armchair




The fireplace




The sofa




Anyone need the toilet?




Compact kitchen. A bit of a squeeze to get in the bath though…




Fancy a cuppa?




Utensils




Into the bedroom. What's lurking in the wardrobe?..




…a red dress? No, only curtains.




Lovely light




Through the window





Thanks for looking.​


----------



## LittleOz (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a little gem, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks great does this place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 30, 2013)

That Loo!!! Really?!?

Cheers for the pics - enjoyed these.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 30, 2013)

What an incredible time warp some cracking features to be seen,great images.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 30, 2013)

Another lil treasure well done and well shot that man!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 30, 2013)

That's a cracking little place!
Nice find..


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 30, 2013)

*Good at finding these little places!! Nice one!! *


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 30, 2013)

A truly amazing find and superbly captured too.


----------



## smiler (Dec 30, 2013)

A bath in the kitchen by candlelight,, perfect, Great pics, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Kezz44 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice pics!


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 30, 2013)

What a great find and photos


----------



## chazman (Dec 30, 2013)

thats a treasure.the floor looked a bit dodgy.


----------



## barogerl (Dec 31, 2013)

*Kitchen bathroom*

 Well a bath in the kitchen may be unusual for some, but when I lived in Kenley Surrey in a workmans cottage the next door had one, with wooden boarding to cover the top, which was used as a working surface.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 1, 2014)

barogerl said:


> Well a bath in the kitchen may be unusual for some, but when I lived in Kenley Surrey in a workmans cottage the next door had one, with wooden boarding to cover the top, which was used as a working surface.



Sadly; I suspect that nowadays there won't be any of the very ingenious ways used to install the plumbed in enamelled bath, that replaced the tin item hanging on the back of scullery door in many small workmen's cottages, left in situ. Many were placed in kitchens to be near the range that provided the hot water and they could be under moveable work surfaces as above, or placed in the bottom of large alcove cupboards. Sadly the onset of the first raft of Council Improvement Grants, that enabled proper bathrooms and sanitation to be installed, removed most of these little gems of social and domestic history.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you that was an interesting post. That Range was fabulous - I haven't seen one with a built in water heater/tap for a long time..


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jan 2, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Sadly; I suspect that nowadays there won't be any of the very ingenious ways used to install the plumbed in enamelled bath, that replaced the tin item hanging on the back of scullery door.



I'd lay money that this relatively modern bath has merely been dumped in here after the cottage had been abandoned, as it would be impossible to work around it and make use of the cooker. I would be very surprised indeed if it had been plumbed in!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 2, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> I'd lay money that this relatively modern bath has merely been dumped in here after the cottage had been abandoned, as it would be impossible to work around it and make use of the cooker. I would be very surprised indeed if it had been plumbed in!



I was not referring to the bath in this cottage - obviously that had been dumped along with other sanitary items after some vague plans to modernise went arse over tit!


----------

